# anyone here actually use 2 phones when doing Lyft and Uber?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

How do you do it? How do you get the same SIM card to have the same # for 2 phones? I think running both apps on separate phones would make things run smoother than running both on 1 phone.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't use 2, but I was told to just log in to the app using the phone number. it sends you the login password Lyft or you login to Uber.


----------



## akaBitter (Jul 8, 2017)

I use a phone and an LTE iPad. Uber only lets you sign in on one device only. Lyft will allow you to sign on with multiple devices and will sync your status between them. So I can use my phone as the primary and the iPad as a secondary. When I get a Uber request, I can go offline with Lyft on the iPad which will turn off turn off my phone connection. If I get a Lyft request, any calls go to my phone so there is no issue, just need to go offline on Uber. If you are running Android, Mystro automates all this for you @ $100 a year. Well worth it in my opinion. On iOS, you are on your own.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

First time I've heard of Mystro. Is that made specifically to run both Lyft and Uber? The thing about running both apps on 1 phone is that errors do happen sometimes and some weird glitches. Does using an ipad actually allow you to get fares much like you do on a phone?


----------



## akaBitter (Jul 8, 2017)

Mystro: The owner is a driver who hired programmers to write the app specifically to run multiple apps at the same time. Let's you pick a primary app and goes offline in the other when you accept a job. All automatically. Check it out for yourself, there are a few threads on the board here and they have a free version that works for 10 trips per week. I am on iOS only, so have never used it and can't say for sure how well it works.

With an iPad, the Uber app runs natively, but Lyft runs as a phone app and looks pretty ugly, both are portrait mode only and require a network connection to communicate with the servers for trip information. So you have to have:
Cellular connection(this is $10/month for me)
or
Wi-Fi connection to your phone via hot spot(depends on your cell phone plan)

If you need to call someone and are using an iPad, Uber CAN pass the call over to your phone. This is a little janky and why I use Lyft on the iPad as it can run on my phone and iPad at the same time.


----------



## CLEVer One (Sep 25, 2017)

AkaBitter, can I ask you about Lyft on two devices? I have been running both Lyft driver and Waze on my iPad mini because my phone wouldn't run them. I love the screen size but calling or texting passengers wasn't streamlined. Now I have a new phone that will run Lyft and Waze but it's so much smaller than the iPad and I'm wondering if I can login to Lyft Driver on both and use the phone for Lyft driver while the iPad continues to run Waze for navigation. Would the handoff from Lyft Driver to Waze of addresses (both pick up and destination) still be seamless as it is now? I don't want to have to be inputting an address from one device to the other. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## CiDirkona (Sep 25, 2017)

I wrote an app that does just appswitching for me on a single android device.


----------



## akaBitter (Jul 8, 2017)

I do everything on the iPad for Lyft. When I have to contact a rider, I initiate that on the iPad and it uses my phone to call them(automatically) and I use Bluetooth in the car to end the call. Never checked to see if the destination is synced between the devices though.


----------



## adamchaseyc (Sep 26, 2017)

by using Uber


----------

